

Draft Everywhere - anandkulkarni
http://ninjasandrobots.com/draft-everywhere

======
chux52
Is the chrome extension mentioned in the post working for anyone?

~~~
anandkulkarni
Yep, works fine. I just wrote this post in Draft. Didn't have a Pro help out,
but looks like that works too.

~~~
chux52
Hmm.. I select a text field, click the draft icon, and select new document and
the popup disappears, but nothing happens.

